# Red Heart Yarn is ..............



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wonderful!! You US ladies are so lucky to have this yarn at your finger tips.

DonnieK very kindly send me a whole bagful of this lovely yarn so I could design clothes for the latest bear I'm designing. She said it was just cheap and would be fine for bear outfits. To me its too good for bear outfits, its beautiful and soft and comes in such bright and cheerful clean colours.

Its thicker than our double knit, I think it would be what we call Aran in the UK but its so much nicer than our Aran, its much softer for one thing.

Thank you DonnieK and thank you Red Heart, happy knitter here


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I also like Red Heart yarn, it;s tough comes in wonderful colors and has been around since our grandmothers. I know yarn snobs hate it, but if you love to knit and you don't have a ton of money, it works well.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I often use it by choice --- for afgans and baby clothes it is wonderful!! Tons of colours!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Plus, when you machine wash your knitting and put it into a dryer it comes out really soft. I find nothing wrong with Red Heart yarn. I just discovered Red Heart Love and it is really nice...soft before you wash it. But, I still think Vanna's Choice yarn is the best.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh, I am so excited for you!
The pond is starting to get smaller. :wink:

I use it for alot of my charity items.


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm making a three strand blanket with size 19 needles with Red Heart. It's for my brother's birthday (he will be 12), and he picked it out himself. It doesn't feel the best when I'm knitting, but I'm sure when I wash it, it will be great.


----------



## old woman (Jan 14, 2013)

I have noticed in the years a lot of the real fancy yarns are not around . it is the good old stand by Red heart yarn. They are working to have it a little better as time goes. I am sold on it 100 %


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I really like the Red Heart soft baby steps yarn so soft and really knits up nice!


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a lot of Red Heart yarn - enough to stuff 2 large steamer trunks! I love it for items that need to be durable and washable - anything from blankets to wrist warmers ... etc. If knitting for most of my friends it is all I use. We are a very outdoorsy group and everything has to be washable and has to last.
Yvette


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I like Red Heart yarn for its low cost and durability, but I've always wished the colors were a bit more muted. Those eye-popping shades of yellow, red, and orange are irresistible in the store but don't look very nice when the project is complete.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

So then does Red Heart ship to the UK?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I like Red Heart yarn for its low cost and durability, but I've always wished the colors were a bit more muted. Those eye-popping shades of yellow, red, and orange are irresistible in the store but don't look very nice when the project is complete.


I took the orange and yellow, double strand the 2 and made a lapghan.
It toned down the wow factor, and looked like an autumn shade.


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Red Heart Soft worsted weight yarn is one of my favorite for bear muzzles. It's durable, washes well and comes in a myriad of colors.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> So then does Red Heart ship to the UK?


I have seen the Red Hearts on http://www.ebay.co.uk/
and http://www.amazon.co.uk/

http://www.herrschners.com/
Carries Red Heart and ships international.
I do not know what the cost of shipping is though.

When I did a search, several UK sites came up that carries Red Heart.
I am not familiar with who they are, maybe you can check them out.
I just typed in "Red Heart Yarn in UK".


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

DOH!!! haha never thought of that...
i'm usually the first to ask google too lol...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> So then does Red Heart ship to the UK?


Unfortunately it doesn't  But my dear friends DonnieK and Eferg have been sweet enough to send me some to try, just love it


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I like Red Heart yarn for its low cost and durability, but I've always wished the colors were a bit more muted. Those eye-popping shades of yellow, red, and orange are irresistible in the store but don't look very nice when the project is complete.
> ...


I have orange and yellow and thanks to you..... A new project in mind! Thank you


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Pattyhayw said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > susanmos2000 said:
> ...


Experiment with different stitch patterns; some may work better than others.
I had crocheted mine.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I like Red Heart yarn for its low cost and durability, but I've always wished the colors were a bit more muted. Those eye-popping shades of yellow, red, and orange are irresistible in the store but don't look very nice when the project is complete.


This is what I did with the bright Red heart yarn. My niece loves the scarf!


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

That's all I've been using lately. Love it.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

outllet said:


> I'm making a three strand blanket with size 19 needles with Red Heart. It's for my brother's birthday (he will be 12), and he picked it out himself. It doesn't feel the best when I'm knitting, but I'm sure when I wash it, it will be great.


What is a three strand blanket?


----------



## margaretscott (May 28, 2011)

Our local Sainsbury's has started to stock this in a limited colourway so if you want to try it you may find it there


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

I've used the Red heart For several of Gypsy Creams Bears. It works up so much faster and the color Choices are unlimited.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I learned to crochet around 1966 when I was only 13. My mom worked in a department store that sold only Red Heart yarn, so that's all I had to work with growing up and I've always loved it. I didn't even know there were other brands of yarn back then. ;-) I still buy Red Heart for blankets to knit or crochet. I like how it gets softer and softer with each wash and dry. I still have a couple of blankets I crocheted back in the 60's and 70's and they look just as good now as they did then.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I use Red Heart yarn every day. I like to use a variegated color with a coordinating solid color for hats, one hat a week on the average during last year. I give them away each year to my daughter's third grade class. I make 5 or 6 more hats than she has kids in her class, and the kids draw straws and choose their hats. I get to see which are the more popular and least popular hats. 

The most popular by far has been Mexicana paired with black.

And I enjoyed making scarves for Special Olympics with Red Heart colors.
Carol K in OH


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Red Heart don't ship to UK but Bernat do if this helps at all. 
I looked at E Bay and the Red Heart Yarn is being sold from US/ £6 -£7 postage. 
I ordered some lovely baby yarns from Bernat and for the whole box which contained 10 balls mostly 300g the postage was free.
The cost of yarn came to $47.54 and the sales tax was $9.51

I didn't think this was too bad to get yarn that we just cannot get over here.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

mollietink said:


> I've used the Red heart For several of Gypsy Creams Bears. It works up so much faster and the color Choices are unlimited.


Bless, your bears are lovely


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

I know a lot of people don't like Red Heart yarn but I do. I use it to make afghans for my grandchildren. It is durable and washes great. You don't find college students fussing with water temperature and dryers. They just plop everything in together - especially boys. Red heart yarn has proven to withstand both college students and middle age kids. So far none of them has destroyed it and it is not expensive. Imagine the horror of spending a fortune on yarn for an afghan and then have the recipient destroy it because it ended up in the dryer too long.

My grandsons love it because it is so warm to cuddle up in and gets softer wash after wash.


----------



## snapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I've seen Red Heart Yarn at Heighley Gate Garden Centre in Northumberland, North East England.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I love all sorts of yarn, but Red Heart is my "go to" yarn. Lower cost, lots of colors and durable; very user friendly.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

black kitty said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I like Red Heart yarn for its low cost and durability, but I've always wished the colors were a bit more muted. Those eye-popping shades of yellow, red, and orange are irresistible in the store but don't look very nice when the project is complete.
> ...


I love it too!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> wonderful!! You US ladies are so lucky to have this yarn at your finger tips.
> 
> DonnieK very kindly send me a whole bagful of this lovely yarn so I could design clothes for the latest bear I'm designing. She said it was just cheap and would be fine for bear outfits. To me its too good for bear outfits, its beautiful and soft and comes in such bright and cheerful clean colours.
> 
> ...


You can buy Redheart yarn in some Sainsbury stores, but as far as I know its only Chunky and double knitting, my niece bought it somewhere near Wigan and I bought it in Edinburgh


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I had a lot of variegated red heart yarn-- a whole lot. I made 4 double stranded diagonal blankets on size 17 needles. They are used every day. They worked up very quickly. Went from storage tub to couch in about a week! They are cozy and warn.


----------



## SawshaK (May 16, 2011)

Red Heart Yarn is the best for low cost knitting. I use it to make my cat beds that all my recipients love, both humans and feline.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I think the first yarn I ever bought by myself as a child was Red Heart (one ounce skein, brown, orange, yellow varigated. My dolls wore it with pride! and I've been using it all these years. I prefer to say it is inexpensive, or affordable rather than cheap which tends to imply inferior quality. Other yarns come and go -- Red Heart seems to stay forever. I think their volumn and down-to-earth marketing is why they can keep their price so nice.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

you can buy in uk i have seen it in sainsburys and sanders garden centre.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an afghan that was made when we first got married 38 years ago. Other than a few pulled popcorn stitches it looks the same as when I made it. Red Heart and Caron are the only yarns that I use for charity hats. They told me no wool in case of an allergy. Like everyone said, anything made is easily washed and dried.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I like Red Heart yarn for its low cost and durability, but I've always wished the colors were a bit more muted. Those eye-popping shades of yellow, red, and orange are irresistible in the store but don't look very nice when the project is complete.
> ...


I have several large balls of Red Heart Super Saver that are in mauve, yellow, pink, cream..I want to try the afghan that is in different colours and sort of a feather and fan pattern..the pattern is on one of the sleeves of the yarn..I do not find them bright colours at all.

June


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

books said:


> I also like Red Heart yarn, it;s tough comes in wonderful colors and has been around since our grandmothers. I know yarn snobs hate it, but if you love to knit and you don't have a ton of money, it works well.


I am usually one of those yarn snobs, but I found a yarn by Red Heart which I absolutely love for working on my bridal bouquet project. It is called Red Heart Boutique "Changes" and is working up fantastically! I had never heard/used it before.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

EFerg said:


> Red Heart Soft worsted weight yarn is one of my favorite for bear muzzles. It's durable, washes well and comes in a myriad of colors.


Lol, it just hit me what you mean, you had me puzzled there for a minute!
V


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

vpatt said:


> EFerg said:
> 
> 
> > Red Heart Soft worsted weight yarn is one of my favorite for bear muzzles. It's durable, washes well and comes in a myriad of colors.
> ...


Yep bear muzzles:


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh, Gypsy, I love that bear! I am going to have to try those one day.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

About how long does it take to knit one of your bears?


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Pattyhayw said:


> I had a lot of variegated red heart yarn-- a whole lot. I made 4 double stranded diagonal blankets on size 17 needles. They are used every day. They worked up very quickly. Went from storage tub to couch in about a week! They are cozy and warn.


Thanks for the tip on size 17 needles..I got a pair in a Craftsy mystery box and did not know what I could use them for! Not sure if I could get a lot of stitches on them though..how big are your blankets?

June


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> So then does Red Heart ship to the UK?


Believe it or not our local Sainsbury's has a small selection of Red Heart

Jan xx


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Gypsycream... Yep bear muzzles:[/quote said:


> Oh my! LOL
> 
> I was sitting here wondering how you put a muzzle on a huge live bear - and why!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

i have to agree with a previous poster, yarn snobs turn their nose up at red heart, but i love it--not for everything, but i have certain go-to patterns that i wouldn't use anything but red heart for


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I was sitting here wondering how you put a muzzle on a huge live bear - and why!!!

Very carefully and because you need your head examined????? LOL!!! I never thought about the muzzle being put on a bear, just knitting a muzzle on the bear. I must be half asleep.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I love Red Heart! Red Heart Soft is my favorite but I do use super saver as well. It improves 100% in the wash.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Red heart has been around at least as long as I have. I have bought lots of other yarns over the years and now I am trying to use up handspun yarn. But I use Red Heart for hats for my grands as they lose them so easily. I actually remember that the first Red Heart I bought was WOOL. I still have a toddler sweater that I made from it when I was 14.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I've just googled 'red heart yarn uk supplier and found that www.amazon.co.uk has it for sale but at over £11 a ball it is not cheap here.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I've just googled 'red heart yarn uk supplier and found that www.amazon.co.uk has it for sale but at over £11 a ball it is not cheap here.


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

for all us red heart fans, how many remember k-mart's sayelle yarn? i used to love it, too


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

pfjenson said:


> for all us red heart fans, how many remember k-mart's sayelle yarn? i used to love it, too


I found some at Goodwill and absolutely loved it to make dog sweaters with it. It worked great. I have looked on ebay and Sayelle appears to be quite popular!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I've had good results with Red Heart yarn. I find that what the yarn may lack in "fineness" can be more than made up for by choosing fascinating color combinations. My family is amused when we are out and about and I pull out my tiny purse notebook to jot down color combinations I like or snap a quick photo. A great "everyday" yarn.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

pfjenson said:


> for all us red heart fans, how many remember k-mart's sayelle yarn? i used to love it, too


I have an afghan that I made in the early 70's. It is made from Red Heart wool and also from Sayelle.......I was thinking that the Sayelle was Red Heart, also. I can remember picking out the colors for the afghan......all bright, lol. I made a giant granny square....I still have it but it needs some repair work.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

What about Ames stores? I still have a couple of skeins of off white of this yarn that had aloe in it to help moisturize your hands when knitting and crocheting. I think it was about $.98 for a 4 oz. skein.


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

i love the giant granny square afghans--i save all my leftover red heart (what else--lol) and make the afghans, usually for gifts, but after making them for years, i finally made one for me!


----------



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

It was red heart yarn that my mother gave me with my first pair of knitting needles as a child when she taught me to knit and crochet.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It holds up and wears like iron..great for kids,afghans etc..glad you like it...


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

WelshWooly said:


> I've just googled 'red heart yarn uk supplier and found that www.amazon.co.uk has it for sale but at over £11 a ball it is not cheap here.


 :shock: :shock: wow now that is a bit steep..


----------



## MsP11 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm using the baby yarn right now. It seemed soft when I bought it, but now the individual strand seems rough. However, it doesn't split like the other yarn I had been using for hats.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Red Heart really is great for afghans...I did one a couple of years ago (in the quietest colors I could find, of course--blue and black) and it came out great. My son uses it, the cats use it, and it still looks great.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I love Red Heart- so easy to work with, so many colors, and so soft after being washed plus very affordable! When I can't find the colors, I buy from them online. They ship quickly- never been disappointed as I have been with more expensive yarns


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Can't help but comment on your kitten--adorable


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I was introduced to Red Heart yarn when my Grandmother used it for various items. I use it for all my toys. It's durable and easy to care for...a must when knitting for small children in my opinion. Also, the wide range of colors and numerous variegated yarns lend themselves to almost any project. For wearable items I often use WoolEase which is also a machine wash and dryer yarn. The younger generations do not want to fuss with laundering and/or just don't have the time. Mary


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

pfjenson said:


> for all us red heart fans, how many remember k-mart's sayelle yarn? i used to love it, too


I still have some Sayelle. Boy, does that show my age?


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> pfjenson said:
> 
> 
> > for all us red heart fans, how many remember k-mart's sayelle yarn? i used to love it, too
> ...


Me to.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

This is so interesting since this US knitter hates Red Heart Yarn,
at least the big balls. I find it hard and rough on my hands. Am I alone about this? Usually my gauge is very off (bigger) and I generally knit to gauge.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

No, you're not alone. For a long time I had an aversion to Red Heart yarn (stiff, acrylic, and those eye-gouging colors!) Over the years, though, I've developed an appreciation for its positive qualities (inexpensive, durable, and softens with repeated washes). It's good for some projects, doesn't work for all, of course.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Is made in America


----------



## WinterBerry (Sep 2, 2011)

If all I had to use was Red Heart, I would not knit at all!
It has an unpleasant, rough, cheap feel to it and it is the one yarn that I not use under any circumstances.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

crochet_away said:


> So then does Red Heart ship to the UK?


I have found Red Heart Yarn in a Garden Centre in Stockport, England.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> wonderful!! You US ladies are so lucky to have this yarn at your finger tips.
> 
> DonnieK very kindly send me a whole bagful of this lovely yarn so I could design clothes for the latest bear I'm designing. She said it was just cheap and would be fine for bear outfits. To me its too good for bear outfits, its beautiful and soft and comes in such bright and cheerful clean colours.
> 
> ...


GypsyCream, Red Heart was my first and favorite brand. It is a work horse yarn and, at the same time, a lovely selection of colors and easy to launder. Once laundered, the item is very soft to the touch. Does it wear well? I'd love to show you many afghans I made over 40 years ago! They look like new! In the USA it is economical, too. Sure hope you've found it to be the same in the UK. So glad a talented lady like you, and everyone else in your part of the world, can easily make use of this yarn now. Two of the lovely colorful ones I'd suggest you take a look at are Monet and Watercolor. Would make wonderful bears! Bless you! Morningstar


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I use Red Heart for all my knitted and crochet afghans. It is extremely durable, washes well and doesn't shrink. I know that whomever I give the afghan to will be able to machine wash and dry it, a big help in these busy times. I takes up considerable space in my stash!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Gypsycream... have you got any Red Heart Soft?? talk about a wonderful yarn.. of course the good old Red Heart Supersaver get very soft in the wash but the redheart Soft comes that way and is a dream to knit with.. of course this is my opinion but I love it... I have seen where my LYS is going to start selling it.. she sent me a email that said she was downsizeing her expensive yarns and putting in some of the Red Heart brand.. it will help boost her sales I'm sure.. 
Then theres the whole 'Boutique' series of yarns.. right now I'm using the chic... it 7 different yarns connected to make a strange yarn that changes every so often.. and then theres all the other.. they come up with new yarns all the time... I think they have the most versital line of yarn than any other company..


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

WelshWooly said:


> I've just googled 'red heart yarn uk supplier and found that www.amazon.co.uk has it for sale but at over £11 a ball it is not cheap here.


I don't know how that translates into US dollars but our Red Heart Super Saver Skeins are an average of $2.29 each here in the north east (New Jersey) and, when they go on sale, I've paid around $1.50 a skein for it. Of course, there are other Red Heart yarns that cost a lot more. Check out the Super Saver...it's a great yarn, launders easily, wears like iron, comes in beautiful colors and, once the item is laundered, is very soft to the touch.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I like Red Heart it has many applications. We are only limited by the choices we make.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Yup hear what you are all saying about this yarn. Its not easily available in the the UK and its expensive to buy from Amazon. Don't have it in my local Sainsburys, lucky those who do.

We have similar economy brands here, but I'm enjoying using a US brand


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Gypsycream, thank you for the sweet post. I have another package ready to go into the post. I hope you like the colors since you would not specify what you wanted!


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm sure I've seen Red Heart for sale in Hobby Craft.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> I learned to crochet around 1966 when I was only 13. My mom worked in a department store that sold only Red Heart yarn, so that's all I had to work with growing up and I've always loved it. I didn't even know there were other brands of yarn back then. ;-) I still buy Red Heart for blankets to knit or crochet. I like how it gets softer and softer with each wash and dry. I still have a couple of blankets I crocheted back in the 60's and 70's and they look just as good now as they did then.


So red heart doesn't pill?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Especially in recent years, Red Heart is being made softer.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nothing better then a happy knitter...especially a creative one..go forth and create my dear!!

Believe it or not..I have never used Red Heart yarn...they sell it at Jo-Ann I know..I have seen it there..just never purchased it. Will have to give it a go..thanks for posting your passsion for the Red Heart yarn..!


----------



## ConnieG (Oct 8, 2012)

My grandmother crocheted and Red Heart is all she ever used. I have many afghans that she made for me. She lived to be 98 years old and she didn't use anything but Red Heart.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

and thank you to gypsycream for all your wonderful bears ,puppies i see people knitting


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

is..........the very best for general purpose knitting. The folks who can sing the praises of the pricey yarns may very well change their tunes when they find they can no longer pay those highly inflated prices. I can hear them moaning and groaning when they have to "make do" with good ole dependable Red Heart!
For me and my kids who wore Red Heart and Pilgrim yarns all thru their childhood and adolescence, it was what I could afford and it worked just fine. We passed down the baby clothes and other stuff to new owners. I'm still using it and singing its praises. No other yarn is so versatile and has so many different types of affordable yarns.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

£11 UK at the present rate of exchange is $17 USA. You are paying about the price of a cup of coffee medium at MacDonalds ($2.29 =£1.42) while we would be paying the equivalent of 3 Big Mac Meals to put it into items both sides of the pond might understand


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you for your validation! I like and use Red Heart but sometimes feel ashamed because others on this site tend to look down on it as cheap and rough. It works on my budget with my projects.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Only problem for us in the uk is that it is £10.50 for 150gms. We can buy 400gm balls of patons or sirdar 20% wool aran for that. Obviously its the shipping eg its sold on ebay but comes from the usa.
Its not all bad though as there have been knitting notion things that i fancied where the postage was cheaper from the usa than it was buying the same thing here.
What i would do without the internet now i do not know as i am partly disabled and live in a rural area. So , as the old yellow pages add used to say, i let my fingers do the walking.p


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

books said:


> I also like Red Heart yarn, it;s tough comes in wonderful colors and has been around since our grandmothers. I know yarn snobs hate it, but if you love to knit and you don't have a ton of money, it works well.


Never considered myself to be a yarn snob. Please no name calling. I am on a tight budget too. Usually try to use the best yarns I can afford which means the sales and clearance bins in lys. Big box store yarns are not high quality.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

My heart belongs to Red Heart yarn. I have never lived close to any LYS. Now I discovered Red Heart Love and it is awesome before washing. Happy knitting.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

pfjenson said:


> for all us red heart fans, how many remember k-mart's sayelle yarn? i used to love it, too


I remember. K-Mart was my go to place to buy yarn. I was so disappointed when they stopped selling it. Sears had a great sayelle yarn that they sold in hanks. It was a real nice quality. I still have a hank or two in my stash. Sears doesn't sell yarn anymore either. One of the Walmart stores not too far from where I live had a really great selection of yarn and I could usually find what I was looking for there. Now, since they are putting the Super Walmarts in, the one I used to go to is no longer there and the Super Walmart near my home only has about 1/4 isle on one side of yarn. Fred Meyer isn't much better.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with Red Heart yarn. I have used it in at least 75% of my projects over the years. I used Red Heart Super Saver in the poncho I croched last January. This winter I have been wearing it rather than my coat because it is so warm. If I wear a long sleeved sweater with it, that is all I need. I have received many compliments on the poncho and it washes up beautifully. I never buy yarn that I cannot wash. I think Red Heart has a wonderful selection of yarn and colors. Their baby yarn is great, too. Love that Red Heart.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Still no need for name calling here. I had a horrible experience with Lion Brand yarn many years ago and have not bought any of their products since. The yarn was from France and the sweater was fine until I hand washed it as per instructions. My husband was never able to wear the sweater again other than for yard work. I am offended to have been referred to as a yarn snob. Perhaps I will take a look at Red Heart yarns on your recommendation when my stash runs out.


----------



## jeffer (Jun 7, 2012)

Gypsycream, have you looked on amazon, there is quite a choice of red heart yarn here in the uk.


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

EFerg said:


> Red Heart Soft worsted weight yarn is one of my favorite for bear muzzles. It's durable, washes well and comes in a myriad of colors.


Of course you need washable yarn for the bear muzzles, for when they get honey all over them. grin.

still working on my first bear, but it'll be 3 weeks before I'm back home to finish it. Doing socks with bamboo yarn for my trip to Mom's.


----------



## jeffer (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry just read the last few posts and realised this has already been said. Yes Amazon is expensive but the yarn is lovely. I have bought Robin which is a cheap brand but always regret it. I do a lot of charity knitting and am also on a budget, so only get red heart as a special treat to me..


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I can not afford the yarns I long for, but I agree name calling does not help in making the case for the more affordable Red Heart. As for the use of Red Heart, my family loves it and seeings they are a wash and wear kind of family (my sisters iron is a can of wrinkle away), and we have many skin allergies Red Heart is one of the best choices for them.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

margaretscott said:


> Our local Sainsbury's has started to stock this in a limited colourway so if you want to try it you may find it there


Hi Margaret, whereabouts are in NE are you. I've never seen any yarn at all in our Sainsbury stores. It yours one of the mega stores?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jeffer said:


> Gypsycream, have you looked on amazon, there is quite a choice of red heart yarn here in the uk.


I have, but the price of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shluke (Jan 26, 2012)

I learned to knit with Red Heart yarn, and I love it. It is so durable and pretty well blocks itself when washed and dried in the dryer. I have tubs full of it, and love the bright colors.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'm so happy that you are happy.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

ssk1953 said:


> I learned to crochet around 1966 when I was only 13. My mom worked in a department store that sold only Red Heart yarn, so that's all I had to work with growing up and I've always loved it. I didn't even know there were other brands of yarn back then. ;-) I still buy Red Heart for blankets to knit or crochet. I like how it gets softer and softer with each wash and dry. I still have a couple of blankets I crocheted back in the 60's and 70's and they look just as good now as they did then.


I crocheted an afghan with Red Heart in 1968 and I'm still using it. It has survived one child, one dog and 3 cats. Now it's folded up and sitting on the foot of my bed for the cats to use. It's very soft and it doesn't "pill". Also doesn't stain - I wash it and put it in the dryer often. I think it will last forever.


----------



## Beans99 (May 17, 2011)

Mystikerin said:


> books said:
> 
> 
> > I also like Red Heart yarn, it;s tough comes in wonderful colors and has been around since our grandmothers. I know yarn snobs hate it, but if you love to knit and you don't have a ton of money, it works well.
> ...


Just wondering where you found the "Changes" yarn to purchase? It's rather expensive at redheart.com but not available in my locality. Thank you. ps Am using Red heart soft for children's hats, it's nice to work with, will see how it wears, don't think it will be very warm though.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Ladies, I have so enjoyed reading about you all and the red heart yarn. I am British born and bred, married a scotsman and now live in Canada. My family are still in England, I am the only one that strayed. I have just started to discover knitting here, which is so different to the way I learned it in England all those years ago. I live alone now, and do not have to watch my pennies that carefully. Frankly I don't care what I use as long as it turns out the way it should. No name calling please, no suggestion of it either - we all do as we can afford, and spend the way we wish to. It matters not what others do, only what you do and are happy with. We are all human, and help one another as best we can. No one is any better or worse, when it comes to enjoying knitting. Ada.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Beans99 said:


> Mystikerin said:
> 
> 
> > books said:
> ...


I found the "Changes" yarn at my local Michael's and was surprised how elegant it looks and works up wonderfully for my Project. The price?? Yes, it was expensive, but I figured it was worth it for the bouquets. I bought a beautiful shade called Jade for the leaves of the bridal bouquets. If I recall correctly, the skein was around $6 for 3.5 oz/100g.


----------



## Beans99 (May 17, 2011)

Mystikerin said:


> Beans99 said:
> 
> 
> > Mystikerin said:
> ...


Thank you so much. When I get to a "big" town, I'll look. On line it's $10 - $13 and I need 4 or 5 for the project i saw (vest), so it's a bit spendy that way. Sharon


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

pfjenson said:


> for all us red heart fans, how many remember k-mart's sayelle yarn? i used to love it, too


Here! I have some in my stash! Found at an estate sale.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I like Red Heart. When I buy yarn, I usually go for the color first, then weight. I'll take anything that fits those two categories.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> ssk1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I learned to crochet around 1966 when I was only 13. My mom worked in a department store that sold only Red Heart yarn, so that's all I had to work with growing up and I've always loved it. I didn't even know there were other brands of yarn back then. ;-) I still buy Red Heart for blankets to knit or crochet. I like how it gets softer and softer with each wash and dry. I still have a couple of blankets I crocheted back in the 60's and 70's and they look just as good now as they did then.
> ...


Sorry if this has been answered, but I am catching up.

I have not come across one yet that pills.
A main reason why I use it for my afghans for charities.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Thank you for your validation! I like and use Red Heart but sometimes feel ashamed because others on this site tend to look down on it as cheap and rough. It works on my budget with my projects.


Do what works for you and pay no mind what others say.
I have known some people in my life that snubbed up their noses at it, only to find out they never tried it.
They were only continuing on with the bashing of hearsay.
Enjoy your knitting with whatever yarn you choose. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Dear me I didn't start this thread for snobbery and name calling. I can be snobby about yarns too, but Red Heart is a lovely yarn and feels great to knit with.

I have spent a lot of money on one yarn, it was an eco cotton yarn and it disintegrated as I was knitting with it!!! I can't wear wools myself so tend to avoid them and stick to acrylics and cottons. If I can get a cheaper yarn that feels good on the skin and to knit with then I'll use it. I haunt Ebay for bargains for eyelash and get my sister in law to send it from the middle east.


I just love to knit with whatever yarn I can get my hands on lol!


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I also use Red Heart yarns for lap robes and love the colors I can purchase to make bright cheerful lap robes. works up so well always consistent never has lumps or bumps in it perfection and easily now days has end to pull from either end . Th co listened to we who knit what we need and want in a yarn and reasonably prices also. Rarely do I buy anything else Thanks Red Heart for listening to all of us


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I live out miles from any town and when i do make it in sometimes it's to Walmart,have ordered expensive yarn online,,now I am laid off so to make a long story short it's red heart all the way,love the new red Heart soft and with love.works for me.glad others are coming out of the closet too : )


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

just a word of warning to new red heart users....avoid variegated yarns. they knit up with huge white spots in sweaters where the color repeats. i hate to have to carry a second ball of yarn to change the color sequence. otherwise, red heart is a good product.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

fstknitter said:


> just a word of warning to new red heart users....avoid variegated yarns. they knit up with huge white spots in sweaters where the color repeats. i hate to have to carry a second ball of yarn to change the color sequence. otherwise, red heart is a good product.


Thaks for the tip. Will try Red Heart in the future. Always remember seeing it in the stores.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

books said:


> I also like Red Heart yarn, it;s tough comes in wonderful colors and has been around since our grandmothers. I know yarn snobs hate it, but if you love to knit and you don't have a ton of money, it works well.


I agree... I use it for some scarves, hats and I made my first sweater .


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Not all the Red Heart variegated have that much white only one i found was was one with agua's brown and blacks and other like colors in it and I later bought more of the same and it wasn't that way at all was a fluke batch maybe every thing over the last year I get is better from Red Heart. Don't give up on them with the improvements I have found they are listening to us all. about what we use and want in yarn


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm using a variegated one, its so pretty, not had any trouble with spotting.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I think Red Heart was the first yarn I started with when I learned to crochet, and have used it for over 25 years. I did 7 5x7 afghans with it over a 8 year period, and the recipients are still using them and loving them. Up until recently, I rarely had the problem of knots and other "screwups" in the yarn like I did with some brands such as Wintuk. And I love that you can just throw it in the washer and dryer.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I use Red Heart for everything except yarns given me or ribbon types. Hate to make you in the British Isles upset, but I am making a poncho for my daughter and bought a 1000 gram ball of white comfort for $9.97 cdn which is 6.30 in pounds. I am pairing it with a blue ( little darker than powder blue) so making it 2 strands of worsted. It feels like a heavy wool cowichan sweater! Will post when its done. And yes it was one thousand grams and wasn't on sale- regular WalMart price.


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Love, love Red Heart!!! Always have, always will.


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm so happy to see Red Heart getting some love. It is my go to yarn and has been for 40+ years.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

If people buy it, they will stock it more and more. The more they sell, the more they will offer for sale!


jan1ce said:


> crochet_away said:
> 
> 
> > So then does Red Heart ship to the UK?
> ...


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

littletreasure said:


> margaretscott said:
> 
> 
> > Our local Sainsbury's has started to stock this in a limited colourway so if you want to try it you may find it there
> ...


If you call Sainsburys HQ in London you may e able to find a branch of Sainsburys near to you which stocks the yarn, the store near Wigan and the one in Edinburgh are large stores but not superstores in size.I admit when I called the Sainsburys Hq last year they laughed and said their stores did not stock knitting yarn


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

I, too have used Red Heart since forever but when I learned that Caron seems to ship from within the U.K. and I didn't get hit for the import and HM fees which can be high. I'm a Yank living here in the midlands.

Marian


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

I reread what I wrote - shouldn't type and watch Emmerdale at the same time. I should have said that when I learned that Caron seems to ship from either within the Uk or EU I switched.

Marian


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Dear me I didn't start this thread for snobbery and name calling. I can be snobby about yarns too, but Red Heart is a lovely yarn and feels great to knit with.
> 
> I have spent a lot of money on one yarn, it was an eco cotton yarn and it disintegrated as I was knitting with it!!! I can't wear wools myself so tend to avoid them and stick to acrylics and cottons. If I can get a cheaper yarn that feels good on the skin and to knit with then I'll use it. I haunt Ebay for bargains for eyelash and get my sister in law to send it from the middle east.
> 
> I just love to knit with whatever yarn I can get my hands on lol!


 Try this site on Ebay great for eyelash works out at around £2 per 100gm ball

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Yarn-Paradise-UK/_i.html?_nkw=Supersoft+Fur&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_mPrRngCbx=1&_sop=1&_udhi=&_udlo=


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > I'm making a three strand blanket with size 19 needles with Red Heart. It's for my brother's birthday (he will be 12), and he picked it out himself. It doesn't feel the best when I'm knitting, but I'm sure when I wash it, it will be great.
> ...


I am attaching a picture of an afghan that I have made so many times I can't remember the count. It would fit into two of the categories we are discussing....... Is is a FOUR strand (Puff Pattern) and I have consistently used Red Heart (Aran colored) yarn. It turns out beautifully, lasts FOREVER, and washes to look like brand new! Now that I have moved from a cold climate (Chicago) to a warm climate...TEXAS...., a lighter weight is more apt to be used, but those who have these heavier ones still get plenty of use from them..even the ones in Florida!
I should add that this is made with a size Q hook!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

janwalla said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> > Dear me I didn't start this thread for snobbery and name calling. I can be snobby about yarns too, but Red Heart is a lovely yarn and feels great to knit with.
> ...


Oh yes Paradise Yarn lol! I think most bear knitters are on to them, wonderful yarn  I buy it direct from them, shipping is only 48 hours at most.


----------



## manedane (Apr 1, 2012)

Love Red Heart Yarn! It can't be beat for afghans.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

fstknitter said:


> just a word of warning to new red heart users....avoid variegated yarns. they knit up with huge white spots in sweaters where the color repeats. i hate to have to carry a second ball of yarn to change the color sequence. otherwise, red heart is a good product.


I've had some trouble with variegated yarns over the years, not only with Red Heart but also with Sugar & Cream. Don't know why--poor quality control? just plain bad luck?--but occasionally the color does pile up in really unattractive sequences and blocks. Not a reason to avoid the brands, but as fstknitter says, something to keep an eye on.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

The one thousand gram Red Heart comfort is about 2/3 used in the poncho (it called for a 1000 grams) and I just realized I have not had 1 knot or join in it. In fact, I seldom get those knots in the Red Heart skeins. Not sure if I have just been lucky.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> The one thousand gram Red Heart comfort is about 2/3 used in the poncho (it called for a 1000 grams) and I just realized I have not had 1 knot or join in it. In fact, I seldom get those knots in the Red Heart skeins. Not sure if I have just been lucky.


Of the many many years I have used Red Heart yarns, don't remember ever having to deal with 1 knot. :wink:


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

hurrah for all you that use Red Heart. I still think it has a lot to be desired. To each its own. I Refuse to use.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> wonderful!! You US ladies are so lucky to have this yarn at your finger tips.
> 
> DonnieK very kindly send me a whole bagful of this lovely yarn so I could design clothes for the latest bear I'm designing. She said it was just cheap and would be fine for bear outfits. To me its too good for bear outfits, its beautiful and soft and comes in such bright and cheerful clean colours.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to read these comments on Red Heart. I felt somewhat sheepish (you should pardon the expression) when I mentioned Lion Brand yarn to someone and she made a "look down your nose" face saying "Oh, that's what they carry over at Walmart". Needless to say I never mentioned it to her again. But I've found it to be good yarn and I can afford it. I can't be a yarn snob, so if I find a use for Red Heart, I'll at least know that some of you have used and been pleased with it.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> > wonderful!! You US ladies are so lucky to have this yarn at your finger tips.
> ...


 :thumbup: I'm with you! I have used both and find that each one has its own value!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Count me in for liking Red Heart yarn. It is affordable ;-).


----------



## mrsoboab (Jan 29, 2012)

Sainsbury's supermarkets sell Red Heart


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

i like red heart for all of my charity crochet, it washes up soft and doesn't need special care. i really love the lion brand pound of love for baby things and also the simply soft, esp for the baby hats our church makes for the hospital.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

always love to see a post from you...feel like I have run into an old friend! I did finally finish my I Need A Hug Bear for our first Great Grandson.......and he is soo cute (both the bear & our GGS!).....I have tons of Red Heart, will be waiting for what comes next...all of my grandchildren now want bears. I absolutely loved knitting the bear......putting it together, not so much although the directions were some of the best I have ever seen......just simply hate sewing...now, if I could just knit them and hire someone to put them together, I would have my new hobby!! hugs Gypsycream!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Red Heart was my "go to" yarn when I was first learning to knit; purchased at the local Woolworth's - sadly gone now .

They had a pretty good selection of options, considering our small town.

Zayre's was my other "go to" supplier for materials.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

I have used Red Heart for lapgans for the VA nursing home and it stands up to the harsh washing conditions that they use. I lately have noticed that it seems to have gotten softer than it used to be, even before washing. Have they changed it???


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I'm glad you like it! I like it well enough too. It fits my price range and I love the variety in colors. I'm no yarn snob. I love it all as each has it's strengths and uses.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

The yarns like alpaca, mohair, lovely wools, etc. are very nice, but I cannot think of one person I know, including myself, who wants to handwash or have them dry-cleaned. They would be felted in no time so there is no saving . The "cheap" yarn will survive animals, kids and busy adults for years! Items I have made have kept their shape and still look great.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I know that I learned to knit with Red Heart yarn when I was fourteen years old. Thas has been sixty years ago. I still knit with Red Heart yarn and I still prefer it. Inexpensive, beautiful colors, lasts forever and is machine washable and dryable. Recently I have been knitting spiral scrubbies with it. I like them better than the ones made with net. I also have made lots of slippers with Red Heart Classic or Super Saver. It has more body than other yarns and the slippers keep their shape. I am also making a sweater with the Peruvian stripe and it is very pretty. 
I have been on KP for quite awhile now and the arguments and disagreements on here have always been about yarn. Some of it has been pretty bad and I think some of the ladies are remembering that as I do. I have enjoyed reading this today and nobody really got out of line. We all have our choices about what to knit with and no one is probably going to change our minds, but at times feelings have sure been hurt on KP because of choice of yarn.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use Red Heart all the time and like it very much.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like Red Heart also! I have been burned a couple of times by a lot of knots in a skein, but they have made it good! The colors are great and you are able to machine wash the items which is great if you are making something for someone who doesn't know how to maintain a "natural" yarn.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Yup hear what you are all saying about this yarn. Its not easily available in the the UK and its expensive to buy from Amazon. Don't have it in my local Sainsburys, lucky those who do.
> 
> We have similar economy brands here, but I'm enjoying using a US brand


Check out Red Heart's website. I am sure they sell their yarns directly. Not sure it they do that outside of the USA though. Worth a look. www.redheart.com


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

arlenecc said:


> The yarns like alpaca, mohair, lovely wools, etc. are very nice, but I cannot think of one person I know, including myself, who wants to handwash or have them dry-cleaned. They would be felted in no time so there is no saving . The "cheap" yarn will survive animals, kids and busy adults for years! Items I have made have kept their shape and still look great.


So true! I am always surrounded by animals...ours and those of friends and neighbors. I also am involved with our animal shelter. No problems with the good Lion Brand and Red Heart synthetics nor with the 100% cottons of major brands. I am allergic to wool and have to keep my beautiful Irish knit sweater in a cedar chest...away from me. I'd love to have one in synthetic. To each his own. As long as you're having fun and enjoying your knitting and crocheting, that's all that matters.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

WelshWooly said:


> £11 UK at the present rate of exchange is $17 USA. You are paying about the price of a cup of coffee medium at MacDonalds ($2.29 =£1.42) while we would be paying the equivalent of 3 Big Mac Meals to put it into items both sides of the pond might understand


I am truly shocked at this. Is it because it's imported? I sure hope this changes for all of you in the future.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

I had a skein of Sayelle also. Making a hat.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

books said:


> I also like Red Heart yarn, it;s tough comes in wonderful colors and has been around since our grandmothers. I know yarn snobs hate it, but if you love to knit and you don't have a ton of money, it works well.


I use Red Heart all the time. The only time I don't use it is if I want to make something very delicate for a new baby, like a blanket for a Baptism. Otherwise I like ripple blankets for babies because, like the other writer says, it's soft and still wears like iron. I can't tell you how many afghans I've made for babies through adults but I love when I hear a mom tell me that her teen still uses the blanket I made for him/her when they were babies, it feels good. They either have them on their beds or cuddle up with them watching TV. Yes, I do make them a bit larger - to grow into. lol Way to go Red Heart!
marilyn


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Makes fantastic amigurmi!!


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Pattyhayw said:
> 
> 
> > I had a lot of variegated red heart yarn-- a whole lot. I made 4 double stranded diagonal blankets on size 17 needles. They are used every day. They worked up very quickly. Went from storage tub to couch in about a week! They are cozy and warn.
> ...


The blankets I made were full sized for adults. I made the diagonal pattern from lionbrand website. I used half the yarn and then began the decrease. I might have gone up to 100-110 stitches .


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't find anything wrong with RH yarns myself. When I started knitting they were about all I had access to. The colors stay bright and the yarn stays soft. it washes and drys like a dream and it wears like iron. And it's cheap. What's not to like?


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

And it's made in the USA! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I have purchased enough Red Heart Eco ways yarn http://www.redheart.com/yarn/eco-ways to make a sweater. It got high ratings on Ravelry. I bought the asparagus color. I am looking forward to using it. That is what I let myself buy during the recent Joann's sale. I had a few skeins already because hubby gifted me with some so I topped those off with enough more skeins to make a sweater - one that I found on KP.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

I use Red Heart for afghans and some of my hats. It's tough and washable, so I feel safe in giving something made out of it to folks who might throw everything into the machine. I'll have to say, I prefer working with natural fiber yarns, but Red Heart is affordable and the colors are dependable.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> > wonderful!! You US ladies are so lucky to have this yarn at your finger tips.
> ...


When she made the Walmart comment, I would have said, "Yeah - isn't that great!"


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

secelia8 said:


> hurrah for all you that use Red Heart. I still think it has a lot to be desired. To each its own. I Refuse to use.


Have you tried the different Red Heart yarns. They have a really nice selection now and I like some better than others. You might give it a try again with one that you had not tried before. Red Heart and Lion Brand are at the top of my list of yarns to use.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Boy, we sure get responses when we talk yarn or copyrights, don't we? 11 pages and counting!!!

I have used RH yarn for 50+ years, and it much nicer in recent years than way back when. I really like the variety of colors and it does wear well. I usually choose my yarn, first by color, then by "feel." As long as we enjoy our creativity, who cares what we use.


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

I just bought some Red Heart Super Saver yarn and was amazed at how much softer it feels than it used to. I think they've changed it for the better !


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pattyhayw said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Pattyhayw said:
> ...


How much yarn did it take to make an adult size?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

seamus said:


> Ladies, I have so enjoyed reading about you all and the red heart yarn. I am British born and bred, married a scotsman and now live in Canada. My family are still in England, I am the only one that strayed. I have just started to discover knitting here, which is so different to the way I learned it in England all those years ago. I live alone now, and do not have to watch my pennies that carefully. Frankly I don't care what I use as long as it turns out the way it should. No name calling please, no suggestion of it either - we all do as we can afford, and spend the way we wish to. It matters not what others do, only what you do and are happy with. We are all human, and help one another as best we can. No one is any better or worse, when it comes to enjoying knitting. Ada.


Well said, Ada! Let's keep our comments well-mannered.


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for this post. It answered a question I had asked regarding this yarn. Like UK it is thicker than our double knit here in Aus.


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

If I find it starts to color spot I will work from both ends of the yarn (a row or two from each side) and it usually stops.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> Pattyhayw said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I don't know what happened to my post above. Reply ended up in the middle of the post. Should have had coffee before checking forum! I used 8 skeins.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Usually I would agree with you but not today. I ordered some ribbon yarn directly from them and when I opened it last night to begin a project it smelled like oil. I will be in touch with them today after I get the GC on the school bus. It was the first time I had ordered it directly because I couldn't get to the stores. I have picked it up before and it didn't smell like this. I use Red Heart yarn often.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I know we have said about all we can say about Red Heart yarn but what do you all think about those one pound yarns? I do knit some crafty things. The yarn that has the name One Pounder has a white yarn that is like the string they used to wrap up boxes in the bakery; not great for knitting but fine for my craft project. Bernat has a yarn that is pretty good and reasonably priced.
marilyn


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

I have made tunisian crocheted afghans from Red Heart. They are double weight and lend themselves to the needle. I've made them from lap robe size up to queen size. The queen size would have cost an absolute fortune in wool! I use wool or silk or bamboo when I make scarves or cowls or socks. It certainly depends on what is being made.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Red Heart has lovely colors and is readily available. I often make things that need to be easy care (machine washable) and Red Heart fills the bill!


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

crochet_away said:


> So then does Red Heart ship to the UK?


I know larger sainsbury's were doing it last year.
I haven't been to mine for a while so I don't know if they're still doing it.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I love redheart yarn have been using it for years and still using it on most of my projects. I am making a large scrapghan out of redheart, and it makes great baby blankets.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Necessary. For anyone starting out. Learning to knit should be done on a less expensive yarn.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Absolutely! I'm just putting together a box of Red Heart odds and ends for my 6-year-old granddaughter to use on her knitting machine. I can tell from the old stuff that it has come a long way in its softness.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> I know we have said about all we can say about Red Heart yarn but what do you all think about those one pound yarns? I do knit some crafty things. The yarn that has the name One Pounder has a white yarn that is like the string they used to wrap up boxes in the bakery; not great for knitting but fine for my craft project. Bernat has a yarn that is pretty good and reasonably priced.
> marilyn


I use the one pound yarn a great deal, especially with my afghans. I also purchased a pound of lilac colored yarn so I could knit infant hats for the Purple Hat collection at a local children's hospital.


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

I am knitting a 2 strand scarf with this now, in blue and white. I am finishing the last project a friend of my started, it's for her daughter's boyfriend.
It seems quite stiff but I am glad to see it softens up when washed!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

carillonpatrice said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > I know we have said about all we can say about Red Heart yarn but what do you all think about those one pound yarns? I do knit some crafty things. The yarn that has the name One Pounder has a white yarn that is like the string they used to wrap up boxes in the bakery; not great for knitting but fine for my craft project. Bernat has a yarn that is pretty good and reasonably priced.
> ...


I presume then that the lilac yarn is soft on the infants head.
That sounds great. I will have to check it out!
Thanks,
marilyn


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

i personally like lion brand's pounder--it's soft and the colors are lovely--i do not like caron's one pounder--i don't like the way the yarn feels and i think their colors are not as nice as lion brand's


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Karzie said:


> Absolutely! I'm just putting together a box of Red Heart odds and ends for my 6-year-old granddaughter to use on her knitting machine. I can tell from the old stuff that it has come a long way in its softness.


 I am wondering if any of you have used the Red Heart Soft yarn yet...??? I am making a sweater with it right now and so far I really do like it! It is not quite so harsh on the fingers........or really I should say it is not at all harsh and it has a bit of a sheen to it. I have no doubt but what I will use it on a regular basis!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Janci said:


> Karzie said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely! I'm just putting together a box of Red Heart odds and ends for my 6-year-old granddaughter to use on her knitting machine. I can tell from the old stuff that it has come a long way in its softness.
> ...


I have used Red Heart Plush, Sparkling, Shimmer, Curly, Symphony, Baby, Soft Baby, Pompadour and Baby Fingering and liked all of them. I haven't found a Red Heart yarn that I don't like.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I have used Red Heart Plush, Sparkling, Shimmer, Curly, Symphony, Baby, Soft Baby, Pompadour and Baby Fingering and liked all of them. I haven't found a Red Heart yarn that I don't like.[/quote]

I love the Shimmer! I made some sweaters fro my GD AG doll and she loved them because they are glitzy. Actually, I don't remember her word for it but my mind translated it to be Glity. And, if the little woman likes it, I like it!


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I opened a box of winter clothes yesterday to look for one of the scarves my grandmother made me, they are off white and as gorgeous as the day she made them. That's how she taught us each stitch, some of them are pretty long! She never used anything else and I am eternally grateful. She always used the off white color for her important projects because she said everything yellows with time? I have the scarf she made me when I started high school, beautiful hat and mittens to match. I was the envy of the pep club! The women in my family have rolled hundreds of balls of yarn while solving the problems of the world. The afghan she made me for graduation in 1980 is the family favorite and still looks great! I never cared what kind of yarn it was made of I loved the way it felt....Good 'ol Red Heart Super Saver!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

My favorite of the Red Heart line is Red Heart SUPER Soft yarn - talk about soft. It's even softer than the Love; comes in 7 oz skeins and usually runs around $6.99. When I discovered it, quite by accident at JoAnn's. I only got 4 skeins in different colors. Didn't realize I was going to "flip" over this yarn. Have tried getting it since then but every time it comes in to JoAnn's it is sold almost immediately. I was told by the manager that if I find it online @ their website to jot down the PCU #s and they will order it for me. She also informed me that if it's on sale online and there is a coupon for say an additional 10% off, they'll give me the 10% off as well. I'm waiting for it to go on sale online so I can order a nice amount.

Try it - you'll LOVE it!!! BTW, Michaels here in my area does not carry it in the store. I couldn't find it online either @ Michaels.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

pfjenson said:


> for all us red heart fans, how many remember k-mart's sayelle yarn? i used to love it, too


Oh my gosh..starting knitting at 8yrs of age and knitted many things with sayelle yarn. Memories!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

pfjenson said:


> i personally like lion brand's pounder--it's soft and the colors are lovely--i do not like caron's one pounder--i don't like the way the yarn feels and i think their colors are not as nice as lion brand's


I have found the same to be true. They are presented together but in two different large bins in our AC Moore and it's easy to compare. I started using the pounders for charity items and now often use them for many other things.


----------



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi All

I haven't read through all 13 pages yet, so don't know if anyone else has mentioned this, but HobbyCraft in the UK (at least our local Northampton Branch) have got a very very small stock of Red Heart yarn in. It's in packs ready to knit a toddlers jumper and costs (I think) £12.99 for pattern and yarn. So maybe it's beginning to filter into the UK 

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Chrissy-Ann said:


> Hi All
> 
> I haven't read through all 13 pages yet, so don't know if anyone else has mentioned this, but HobbyCraft in the UK (at least our local Northampton Branch) have got a very very small stock of Red Heart yarn in. It's in packs ready to knit a toddlers jumper and costs (I think) £12.99 for pattern and yarn. So maybe it's beginning to filter into the UK
> 
> Chrissy-Ann


Chrissy-Ann, I sure do hope that happens quickly for all of you. Red Heart would be wise to look into expanding into the UK and beyond.


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

Here in the US, Red Heart is one of the most affordable yarns we have and it has the widest selection of colorways.

I prefer to use acrylic yarn for blankets and curtains. I also use it for kid's stuff, because it is so durable and washable.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

fabiana said:


> My favorite of the Red Heart line is Red Heart SUPER Soft yarn - talk about soft. It's even softer than the Love; comes in 7 oz skeins and usually runs around $6.99. When I discovered it, quite by accident at JoAnn's. I only got 4 skeins in different colors. Didn't realize I was going to "flip" over this yarn. Have tried getting it since then but every time it comes in to JoAnn's it is sold almost immediately. I was told by the manager that if I find it online @ their website to jot down the PCU #s and they will order it for me. She also informed me that if it's on sale online and there is a coupon for say an additional 10% off, they'll give me the 10% off as well. I'm waiting for it to go on sale online so I can order a nice amount.
> 
> Try it - you'll LOVE it!!! BTW, Michaels here in my area does not carry it in the store. I couldn't find it online either @ Michaels.


I am curious..... What I am using right now is called Red Heart Soft...and it comes in 5 oz. skeins. I had never seen it on the shelves before which is surprising because I am a frequent customer at JoAnn's, Walmart..and now and again at Michael's. You mention here the SUPER Soft and said it is in 7 oz. skeins. Here I have been thinking that the Soft I am using must be new and now you mention another one I have never seen. If you had not said that they are in different size skeins, I would think they were the same, but apparently not..??? The Soft is very soft, too...reminds me somewhat of Caron's Simply Soft, only softer. You can bet I will continue using it! As I recall, it was around $4.99 a skein...would have to go check my receipt to be certain.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Janci: go the JoAnn's website and do a search on the Red Heart Super Soft. It is new and it's even SOFTER than the RH soft yarn. I couldln't believe it and to boot it comes in bigger skeins. They offer a wider selection of colors/colorways online @ JoAnn's. Just love it - it may end up becoming my go to yarn.

I do not work for either JoAnn's or Red Heart. Just giving KUDOS where it is needed/deserved.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

fabiana said:


> Janci: go the JoAnn's website and do a search on the Red Heart Super Soft. It is new and it's even SOFTER than the RH soft yarn. I couldln't believe it and to boot it comes in bigger skeins. They offer a wider selection of colors/colorways online @ JoAnn's. Just love it - it may end up becoming my go to yarn.
> 
> I do not work for either JoAnn's or Red Heart. Just giving KUDOS where it is needed/deserved.


Thanks, Fabiana! I appreciate the info! I will do that! And whether you worked for JoAnn's or not..that is MY go-to place... :thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> fabiana said:
> 
> 
> > Janci: go the JoAnn's website and do a search on the Red Heart Super Soft. It is new and it's even SOFTER than the RH soft yarn. I couldln't believe it and to boot it comes in bigger skeins. They offer a wider selection of colors/colorways online @ JoAnn's. Just love it - it may end up becoming my go to yarn.
> ...


 ``````````````````
I did check both of them out.....and if they have the Super Soft at our store here, I plan to buy some for my next project. ased upon the quantities, the Super Soft is a better value than the Soft is. Looks like the Soft has my color ways...... but that should not be a big problem! Thanks again for the info!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Forgot to share that if you order it @ the store which the ladies @ the JoAnn's in Whittier encourage me to do frequently to save shipping this is what I do: I go through the whole order as if I were going to order it online - print out the page with UPC #'s each colorways has and the quantity amount. I then go to the store and they order it for me to be delivered to the store; pay them right then and there for the order. No charge for shipping because they are ordering delivery to the store. Then, usually within 10 days or so, I get a call from them to tell me it's arrived. If, during the time you're awaiting your order, say the yarn goes on sale, tell them the new price whether it is in the store or online - they give me the new price and give me the money difference from what I paid. The ladies @ JoAnn's in Whittier (small store, not an ETC store) are so great! They do this for any customer who comes in with the page from online to save the shipping. Good luck - I try to save as much as possible!



Janci said:


> fabiana said:
> 
> 
> > Janci: go the JoAnn's website and do a search on the Red Heart Super Soft. It is new and it's even SOFTER than the RH soft yarn. I couldln't believe it and to boot it comes in bigger skeins. They offer a wider selection of colors/colorways online @ JoAnn's. Just love it - it may end up becoming my go to yarn.
> ...


----------



## mrsoboab (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought they were stopping selling it as it disappeared from some stores and was being sold off in others but I was in edinburgh the other week and noticed they had it back in again and also saw it in Irvine last week.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

What store in Irvine did you locate it? I'd be interested to pursue this since my JoAnn's run out of it quickly! I've called 5 JoAnn's stores and they run out within a few hours of placing it on the shelf.



mrsoboab said:


> I thought they were stopping selling it as it disappeared from some stores and was being sold off in others but I was in edinburgh the other week and noticed they had it back in again and also saw it in Irvine last week.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder if all those looking for RH in the UK would find it reasonable through the Website. redheart.com? I love RH and always use it for most things because of the colors, wear, and softness after washing. Love the price too!


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

It is so interesting that everyone refers to Red Heart Yarn as softness after washing. Do you wash your garments etc. before you sell or give to someone? I will be going to Joann's to look for the yarn everyone is referring to that is RH and so soft. I have trouble with the roughness against my hands when I am working with the regular RH. It seems to make me tired.
:?:


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

For those who might be interested - AC Moore has online shopping. Myself, I have never used it because the store is less than 10 miles from me.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

fabiana said:


> Forgot to share that if you order it @ the store which the ladies @ the JoAnn's in Whittier encourage me to do frequently to save shipping this is what I do: I go through the whole order as if I were going to order it online - print out the page with UPC #'s each colorways has and the quantity amount. I then go to the store and they order it for me to be delivered to the store; pay them right then and there for the order. No charge for shipping because they are ordering delivery to the store. Then, usually within 10 days or so, I get a call from them to tell me it's arrived. If, during the time you're awaiting your order, say the yarn goes on sale, tell them the new price whether it is in the store or online - they give me the new price and give me the money difference from what I paid. The ladies @ JoAnn's in Whittier (small store, not an ETC store) are so great! They do this for any customer who comes in with the page from online to save the shipping. Good luck - I try to save as much as possible!
> 
> Where is it you say you live? LOL I have had no such lovely experience with the JoAnn's in Sacramento. They did not have a pumpkin orange yarn when I was looking for it and they special ordered it like you say, and a sale came up and they told me they couldn't give me the sale price on my orange yarn because they special ordered the yarn for me. The sale was on all RH yarn not just certain colours. That bummed me out so I will never special order from JoAnn's again. I don't care for JoAnn's business practices - like their 75% off sale when you can get an item for 75% off there and elsewhere that is the reg. price that is the same as JoAnn's sale price. I am glad to hear that some of you are having better experiences at JoAnn's.


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

I love red heart yarn that is all I use!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

I was not talking about RH Super Saver. I was speaking about a new yarn called Red Heart SUPER SOFT. It softer than any RH yarn I've ever used to begin with; no comparison to Super Saver! Yes, after I finish my items, I launder the item - always! The recipient should get it nice and fresh.



secelia8 said:


> It is so interesting that everyone refers to Red Heart Yarn as softness after washing. Do you wash your garments etc. before you sell or give to someone? I will be going to Joann's to look for the yarn everyone is referring to that is RH and so soft. I have trouble with the roughness against my hands when I am working with the regular RH. It seems to make me tired.
> :?:


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Both of the JoAnn's store I frequent: Whittier (small store) and the Buena Park (it's an ETC. store - big!) have treated me so far the same way. Needless to say, I have been shopping @ JoAnn's Whittier since I moved here 40 years ago and @ JoAnn's Buena Park since they opened a few years ago. Both stores have done this ordering for me. I don't know why they wouldn't give you the difference. I've had money returned to me on more than one occassion - each store! I am so sorry they didn't do that for you.



Marilyn K. said:


> fabiana said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to share that if you order it @ the store which the ladies @ the JoAnn's in Whittier encourage me to do frequently to save shipping this is what I do: I go through the whole order as if I were going to order it online - print out the page with UPC #'s each colorways has and the quantity amount. I then go to the store and they order it for me to be delivered to the store; pay them right then and there for the order. No charge for shipping because they are ordering delivery to the store. Then, usually within 10 days or so, I get a call from them to tell me it's arrived. If, during the time you're awaiting your order, say the yarn goes on sale, tell them the new price whether it is in the store or online - they give me the new price and give me the money difference from what I paid. The ladies @ JoAnn's in Whittier (small store, not an ETC store) are so great! They do this for any customer who comes in with the page from online to save the shipping. Good luck - I try to save as much as possible!
> ...


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Not crazy about the reguar Red Heart but really like the Red Heart Soft and baby yarns. Use them all the time and they are reasonablly priced soI don't feel too guilty when I go on a Yarn splurge.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Gypsycream, as long as I live I will provide you with whatever Red Heart yarn whatever color you want, I have it and as long as I have it, there is no reason for you to search for it. Just tell me the colors you desire and I will be more than happy to send it to you. There is a package coming to you as we speak and next week I will mail you another. I will keep sending until you ask me to stop! I have the variegated in every color way you can come up with and I have more yarn than I will ever use up. I am so very happy to share with you because I need to get my stash down to a workable amount. Many many hugs and enjoy the packages I send.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Gypsycream, as long as I live I will provide you with whatever Red Heart yarn whatever color you want, I have it and as long as I have it, there is no reason for you to search for it. Just tell me the colors you desire and I will be more than happy to send it to you. There is a package coming to you as we speak and next week I will mail you another. I will keep sending until you ask me to stop! I have the variegated in every color way you can come up with and I have more yarn than I will ever use up. I am so very happy to share with you because I need to get my stash down to a workable amount. Many many hugs and enjoy the packages I send.


DonnieK, I think your heart must be as big as the state of Texas! You are one special lady. Blessings to you!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Love it for slippers and baby blankets..it can take a ton of punishment and still come out ok.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I love redheart Sashay! It's cheap and I made 6 schaves for the people at work. They love them. I know it's not real knitting but for now it's fun.


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

BE AWARE THAT WHEN CLICKING ON THIS E-MAIL I HAD A POP-UP FOR MALWARE. THIS IS A VERY DANGEROUS THING TO GET. I HAD TO CONTACT THE FTC.

AS THE EXPRESSION GOES -"BE AFRAID. BE VERY AFRAID!"


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

What is Malware? Please explain and don't understand why we are to be afraid - also please explain.




aknittingnut said:


> BE AWARE THAT WHEN CLICKING ON THIS E-MAIL I HAD A POP-UP FOR MALWARE. THIS IS A VERY DANGEROUS THING TO GET. I HAD TO CONTACT THE FTC.
> 
> AS THE EXPRESSION GOES -"BE AFRAID. BE VERY AFRAID!"


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Is there something wrong with my computer?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

dlarkin said:


> I love redheart Sashay! It's cheap and I made 6 schaves for the people at work. They love them. I know it's not real knitting but for now it's fun.


What do you mean it is not real knitting. Of course it is unless you are making the crochet version. I just finished my second scarf and am thinking of something special for the third one. The Sashay has an edge that you can weave something through. I have a lot of leftover fun fur yarn and I think I am going to weave the fun fur through that edge in a matching color. There are 30 yards on the skein of Sashay, so if I cut 30 yards off the fun fur, it should be relatively easy to weave it through. I think it will be prettier than just the plain edge. What do you think?


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

I knit the ruffle scarves and have made about 125 of them. No it's not real knitting. Real knitting has stitches on BOTH needles all across. It is very different!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

aknittingnut said:


> I knit the ruffle scarves and have made about 125 of them. No it's not real knitting. Real knitting has stitches on BOTH needles all across. It is very different!


I beg to differ. When you knit, all of the stitches are on the left needle. Then you knit them one at a time to the right needle. On the ruffle scarf, the stitches are on the left needle and you knit them one at a time onto the right needle. The difference is you don't throw the entire yarn around the right needle when knitting the stitch. You only throw the top thread of the yarn around the right needle and then knit the stitch on the left needle. It is real knitting.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> always love to see a post from you...feel like I have run into an old friend! I did finally finish my I Need A Hug Bear for our first Great Grandson.......and he is soo cute (both the bear & our GGS!).....I have tons of Red Heart, will be waiting for what comes next...all of my grandchildren now want bears. I absolutely loved knitting the bear......putting it together, not so much although the directions were some of the best I have ever seen......just simply hate sewing...now, if I could just knit them and hire someone to put them together, I would have my new hobby!! hugs Gypsycream!


I thought I was alone in the hating sewing area :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> Red Heart has lovely colors and is readily available. I often make things that need to be easy care (machine washable) and Red Heart fills the bill!


Could you imagine trying to hand wash a queen size or king size afghan made out of a wool product no thank you give me some red heart soft baby steps anyday or the red heart soft lovely yarn


----------

